# Συγγραφέας εναντίον μεταφραστή



## Costas (Apr 2, 2008)

Σκηνικό, να σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα:

http://paper-republic.org/index.php?/blogentry/translation-course-jiang-rong-vs-howard-goldblatt/


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2008)

Σπάνιο σκηνικό, αν και μπορώ να το φανταστώ να συμβαίνει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις όπου ο συγγραφέας γνωρίζει αρκετά καλά τη γλώσσα της μετάφρασης ώστε να κρίνει, και ταυτόχρονα δεν του ζητήθηκε η γνώμη για το μεταφραστικό προϊόν.

Μπορώ να φανταστώ δύο πιο ανατριχιαστικά σενάρια:

Ένα ημιφανταστικό, fly on the wall: όπου θα παρακολουθούμε διενέξεις μεταφραστών—επιμελητών.

Κι ένα εντελώς φανταστικό: όπου θα έρθουν όλοι οι ξένοι συγγραφείς, ζωντανοί και πεθαμένοι, και θα αρχίσουν να ζητούν λογαριασμό από τους Έλληνες μεταφραστές τους για κάποια ανοσιουργήματα που έχουν διαπραχθεί πάνω στο έργο τους. Αυτό κι αν σου κάνει την τρίχα να σηκώνεται!


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 2, 2008)

Και τότε κάποιοι θα μαζέψουμε όλες τις πατάτες που βρήκαμε στα πρωτότυπα και τις διορθώσαμε, και θα τους τις τρίψουμε στα μούτρα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2008)

Πες τα, Χρυσόστομε!


----------

